# Chicago Gameday 24 was November 14th: the aftermath!



## buzz (Nov 1, 2009)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday 24 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday 24 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday 24 is November 14th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 24. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1.	*Don't Rest Your Head*: Mr. Johnson Must Pay, ekb
2.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Descent*: Journeys in the Dark, Mark, private room
3.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Unhallowed Metropolis*: Sanctuary, Sir Brennen
4.	[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight] *D&D 3.5*: The Blight of Winterhaven, GORAK
5.	*D&D 4e*: The Firemaker, Vyvyan Basterd
6.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay*: A Day Late and A Shilling Short, Games Plus
7. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Diaspora (FATE 3.0)*: Midnight in the Chicago Specimen Collection, buzz​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*: Raiders of the Lost Crusaders Temple (of DOOOOOOOOM), Trevalon Moonleirion
2.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Star Wars Saga Edition*: Operation: First Breach, Paul_Klein
3.	[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Supernatural*: And On the Seventh Night..., Ninjacat
4.	*Triune*: Mercury & Intuition, WJMacGuffin 
5.	*Reminiscence Error 404*: Going Down, Reidzilla
6.	*The Pool*: THe Hunt, Tim C Koppang
7.  *Iridium Light*: The Face of Evil, HinterWelt, private room​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. Tofu_Master
4. ekb
5. Painfully
6. WJMacGuffin
7. ...

[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *Mr. Johnson Must Pay*
Don't Rest Your Head, ekb
[imager]http://th08.deviantart.net/fs6/300W/i/2005/117/0/9/Shadowrun_Cover_by_Manarama.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Here's the deal, chummers—Mr. Johnson has screwed all of us, somehow, someway. So somehow, someway... Mr. Johnson must pay.

System: Don't Rest Your Head, with some custom hacking to fit it into Shadowrun's 'Verse. Rules system changes in a nutshell: Madness Talents get split into Edge and Cyber/Magic Talents. The initial questions change a bit, but otherwise it's DRYH by the book. View rules modification document

Dice: DRYH calls for a special blend of colored d6s. I'll provide, if you don't have 3 white, 6 Red and 6 Black for yourself. If either doesn't fit your fancy, I'm sure you can find such dice for sale in the other room.

Age Appropriateness: PG/PG13. The central story is about doing not-very-nice things to Mr Johnson...

Familiarity with System: none needed.

Familiarity with Setting: a tiny bit is helpful. But not much more than is on the wikipedia page, really.

Pregens: none. We'll be doing chargen at the table by answering some simple questions and then assigning a few things based on those answers. Really, it only takes about 5 minutes. Okay, 8 if people are futzing about.[/bq]
1. Pvt. Patterson
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 2: *Descent: Journeys in the Dark*
Descent, Mark, private room
[imager]http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachments/general-rpg-discussion/41821d1256702021-planning-enworld-chicago-gameday-24-saturday-november-14th-ffg_descent.gif[/imager]
[bq]Across the land, courageous heroes delve into shadowed dungeons, journey to lost cities, and explore forgotten ruins. In the darkest corners of the world, these heroes confront deadly and terrifying monsters, including Skeletons, Hell Hounds, Giants, Demons, and Dragons. For those few who survive, the rewards are many. Victorious heroes return from the treacherous dungeons with ancient magics, bags of gold, and powerful weapons and artifacts. 

In Descent: Journeys in the Dark, you play one of these daring adventurers. Armed with mighty weapons and powerful abilities, you venture into the dungeon to battle monsters, escape deadly traps, discover lost treasures, and ultimately, confront and defeat the evil masters that dwell in the hidden places. Can you survive the dark? 

Descent: Journeys in the Dark is a game of dungeon-crawling adventure for 5 players. We might manage to play two or three scenarios![/bq]
1. Kelleris
2. Keel Tings
3. Der Spot
4. James J. Skach
5. Laurie
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 3: *Sanctuary*
Unhallowed Metropolis, Sir Brennen
[imager]http://home.comcast.net/~joemoon5/UnMet/UnMetCover.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Through contacts with upscale connections, you've learned that some ponce from Hyde Park is seeking individuals to act as security at his upcoming soirée. The promise of a pound sterling apiece was enticing, but for a bunch of East End scratters, the free buffet sealed the deal. So off you go, through the stench of the sooty smog and beneath the hum of the Tesla towers, toward old Doc Johnson's pub, to sign up for the easiest money you've made in a fortnight...

Set two-hundred years after the advent of a zombie Plague, Unhallowed Metropolis is an apocalyptic Neo-Victorian dystopia written by Jason Soles and Nicole Vega. Inspired by the works of Mary Shelley, Edgar Allen Poe, and Robert Louis Stevenson, and painstakingly researched by the authors, Unhallowed Metropolis provides a rich role-playing experience steeped in alchemy, mad science, and undeath.

Experience: None (Published intro scenario)
Ages: T+ for zombie gore and morally questionable heroes
Pregens: Yes
Download a summary of the combat rules[/bq]
1. Tofu_Master
2. enigma1122
3. Ninjacat
4. WJMacGuffin
5. Lothos
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 4: *The Blight of Winterhaven*
[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 5: *The Firemaker*
D&D 4e, Vyvyan Basterd
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/dnd_products_dndacc_217367200_pic3_en.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The town of Moonstair is held under the sway of a strange mechanical construct left behind by its master. The mechanical beast sets the town ablaze while replaying its master's message over and over. A group of townsfolk have been taken through a strange grey portal, their return only guaranteed by handing over the “uncanny child” Susana.

This is a sequel to the Gameday XXIII event "An Uncanny Child." You are not required to have played in the previous installment. Bring your own 2nd-level Character Builder legal character.[/bq]
1. thalmin
2. Painfully
3. Nev the Deranged
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 6: *A Day Late and A Shilling Short*
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay
[imager]http://store.fantasyflightgames.com/client/Products/ProdimageLg/WHF01.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Here is your chance to see the New Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay game in action. Join our crew, try out the game and have some fun. No experience needed.
Pregens will be provided.[/bq]
1. Dokomo
2. Rainbow_Trenchcoat
3. GORAK
4. Rich Schaufus
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 7: *Midnight in the Chicago Specimen Collection*
Diaspora (FATE 3.0), buzz
[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/biohazard.png[/imager]
[bq]-----
OSIRS ARCHIVE SYSTEM ALERT: SPECIMEN #0023 HAS BEEN COMPROMISED.
LEVEL 5 CONTAINMENT THREAT. 

ENTRY TO/EGRESS FROM SEROLOGICAL AND TYPE SPECIMEN COLLECTION FORBIDDEN. THIS BUILDING HAS BEEN SECURED. OCCUPANTS WILL BE HELD ON PREMISES UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE PENDING A DETERMINANTION OF THEIR STATUS. ATTEMPTS TO CIRCUMVENT CONTAINMENT PROTOCOLS WILL RESULT IN PERMANENT DEBRIEFING.

PLEASE REMAIN CALM.
-----

This scenario takes place in the world of Dark•Matter, a SF/horror/conspiracy-themed campaign setting in which players take on the roles of agents charged with protecting the world from threats both extraterrestrial and extra-dimensional.

This scenario uses the FATE 3.0 rules as presented in the science-fiction RPG, Diaspora. The rules can be found in the Diaspora SRD. Rules will taught; no experience is necessary. Dice will provided, and players will develop characters together at the table.

Given the horror elements of the setting, consider this event rated PG-13 in terms of age-appropriateness.[/bq]
1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. Reidzilla
3. dalkai
4. ejja_1
5. waterdhavian
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]

[section]
Afternoon Game 1: *Raiders of the Lost Crusaders Temple (of DOOOOOOOOM)*
D&D 4e, Trevalon Moonleirion
[imager]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_m2Zts1VcijA/RuSprY8yvyI/AAAAAAAAAs4/9BmMfT6qSmQ/s1600/chult.JPG[/imager]
[bq]Our heroes are back in action, this time on a journey of peril and exploration to the jungles of Chult. Can they find a powerful artifact in a temple that is only rumored to exist, or will this quest into the unknown be their last?

19th level 4e D&D fun with pre-generated characters provided. Some 4e experience is helpful, but beginners are of course welcome. Amuse me and the table enough with your portrayal of your character, and you'll win a cheap prize from the DM.[/bq]
1. GORAK
2. Kelleris
3. Keel Tings
4. Dokomo
5. dalkai
6. grizzo
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 2: *Operation: First Breach*
Star Wars Saga Edition, Paul_Klein
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/starwars_article_rpgsagaed_pic1_en.jpg[/imager]
[bq]_A military adventure set during the heart of the Clone Wars._
If you own _Galaxy at War_... don't read the last chapter. 

Pregens can be provided, but feel free to make your own character using any of the published Star Wars Saga supplements. No restrictions on character creation. Pilot characters (unfortunately) won’t figure too much in this adventure. 32 point buy. As you are on the side of the Republic, probably think about either a Jedi or a military-type (clones too!). Characters are 4th level.
Prior experience is great, but unnecessary.
Suitable for all ages. 

One player will randomly “win” their choice of a brand new Star Wars Saga Core Rulebook (2nd printing with errata incorporated), the Ennie Award-winning Clone Wars Campaign Guide, or the newly-released Galaxy at War supplement (the book from which this adventure is derived). Purchased from Games Plus, on me.[/bq]
1. waterdhavian
2. Lothos
3. Painfully
4. Lord_ruben
5. (Lord_ruben's buddy)
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 3: *And On the Seventh Night...*
Supernatural, Ninjacat
[imager]http://www.margaretweis.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/SNRPGcoversmall.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Las Vegas is known as the City of Lights, but you know there's more than a little darkness in a place whose other name is Sin City. There may be a pattern forming in the Southwest; people die in LA everyday, that's just life. But what are the odds of an overpass collapsing and killing nearly 100 people and injuring 50 more, and a gas main exploding the next day, killing almost 500 people—both at exactly seven pm?

Whatever it is may have moved on to Las Vegas: seven gruesome accidents, all on the same day, roughly on the hour from one to seven pm...and Ash's research indicates there may be other related "coincidences" throughout the region. Whatever's going on, it's definitely big if it's going from one metropolis to the next, and if it's heading east across the country...

And On the Seventh Night... is a Cortex RPG in the setting of the CW's Supernatural television show. No familiarity with the system or show is required, but it could prove useful. The only thing you really need to know is that the supernatural is real: ghosts and demons, hauntings and possessions; all real. And some of those who know about it fight back, Saving People, Hunting Things...

More info available at Ninjacat's site[/bq]
1. enigma1122
2. Tofu_Master
3. thalmin
4. Der Spot
5. Vyvyan Basterd
6. Laurie
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 4: *Mercury & Intuition*
Triune, WJMacGuffin
[imager]http://www.enworld.org/forum/attachments/general-rpg-discussion/41751d1256092212-planning-enworld-chicago-gameday-24-saturday-november-14th-triune-logo-1.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Three European Union officials are dead. Each was shot in the head, but forensics cannot find the bullet, and local police have no suspects. To make it worse, a virus corrupted their backups and they cannot be recorporated—they are really dead. All three were pivotal to an upcoming vote on some anti-religion legislation. Faith-based terrorism is suspected but has not been confirmed, which is why we were given this case. 

Your job is to investigate the three assassinations; figure out how they were done; figure out where this virus is coming from; arrest the people responsible for both; and do it within 48 hours, before the vote on the legislation. We will not let religious terrorists dictate our laws!

TRIUNE is a roleplaying game combining real religions, science fiction, and detective work. Humanity opened gates to Heaven and Hell, and now the faithful can use prayers to alter reality. The government has made all religions illegal for fear of these powers, driving faiths underground. Players take roles as government agents investigating religious offenses. Of course, players are also secretly for one religion and have those prayer powers too. Will you work together with other PCs or will you stab them in the back? It's up to you. 

* Pregens will be provided.
* Familiarity with the rules is not necessary.
* Any age can play but, because the game uses real religious issues, maturity is required.
* Quickstart rules in PDF format can be found at my website[/bq]
1. Rainbow_Trenchcoat
2. Nazriel
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 5: *Going Down*
Reminiscence Error 404, Reidzilla
[imager]http://www.homepagedaily.com/uploads/20090327/6926583c-c2ad-41e2-a532-dacae0125942/files/cyberpunk.jpg[/imager]
[bq]_Groggily, you awake to an annoying buzzing sound... It’s the elevator panel sounding an alarm because you are leaning on the Close Doors button. 

You feel like you have been asleep for days and you don’t quite remember who you are. It’s like bits and pieces of your memory have been shaken loose like a jigsaw puzzle tipped on its side. It feels like a few pieces that don’t belong have been forced to fit as well. 

Your dress shirt and slacks are soaked with spilled coffee, cold and damp. 

You are not alone in the elevator. The others look just as bad as you feel. 

Now something is banging on the doors trying to get in. It sounds… inhuman._

Originally created for the Game Fu 4 RPG creation competition, Reminiscence Error 404 is a game set in a near future / cyberpunk world where everyone's memories are corrupted by a virus. Unlike the original competition rules, this event will be taking place during the Purge. Characters will be created at the table. No EXP or dice necessary, just be ready for a bit of indie fun.[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. ejja_1
3. ...
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 6: *The Hunt*
The Pool, Tim C Koppang
[imager]http://www.cosmosmagazine.com/files/imagecache/feature/files/20080314_sherlock_holmes.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Two criminals. Two pursuers. Two very different goals.

---

It's 19th century Europe.* You and your co-conspirator are on the run. You will have to rely on your wits and the kindness of those you meet (remember that news of your escape travels slowly). If you can make it to the coast, you'll have your freedom. Perhaps you can even clear your name along the way -- or perhaps that is asking too much.

Meanwhile...

A constable and an assistant. If you can catch those low-lifes, your career will take off. They have a two-day head start, but you're faster. It's not a question of if, but when. Is the case against them a sure thing? Of course not! But if everyone waited for a sure thing, the jails would be empty.

---

Choose from one of four general character concepts and fill in the details before play. We'll create the crime, the chase, and the finale together as we play. Will the criminals escape? Are they innocent? We'll find out.

If you would like to learn the system ahead of time (which isn't necessary), you can download a copy of the Pool for free from James West's website.


* No steam-punk. Don't even think about it.[/bq]
1. buzz
2. Pvt. Patterson
3. ekb
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 7: *The Face of Evil*
Iridium Light, HiterWelt, private room
[imager]http://www.hinterwelt.com/images/Covers/ChevalierCover200.gif[/imager]
[bq]The Valee de Tenebrae is threatened by an evil that Father Antonio diLombardo has described as "insidious". In his dispatch to King Charles he has begged for aid in rooting out an evil that has possessed his congregation. They have turned away from the one true God and root amongst the pagan ways once more. You must aid him in finding the source of this corruption or truly all will be lost.

The system we will be using is Iridium Light and the setting is the Legends of Charlemagne mixed with a bit of 800 AD (my typical history/fantasy treatment of the age of Charlemagne). Characters will be pregenned and feel free to call dibs on one that catches your eye. They are:
Erond the Dane : Northman turned knight of the Realm.
Father Guillaume Di Genti : Priest of the Holy Roman Church and instrument of God on earth.
Elaine Auf Rattisbonne : Secret practitioner of the forbidden magical arts and friend of the King. Also, the ward of Father Guillaume.
Henri the Rat : Criminal caught while attempting to rob a church. This is his only chance at redemption.
Theudemund : Knight of Charles, protector of the church, defender of the realm.

I have yet to determine the 6th and would be happy to take requests. I will be posting the characters on my blog as I render them to PDF.[/bq]
1. Mark
2. James J. Skach
3. 
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 1, 2009)

Woot. Sign me up for breakfast, morning slot 1 (DRYH) and Afternoon slot 5 (Reid's game)

Thanks!


----------



## enigma1122 (Nov 1, 2009)

Please sign me up for Ninjacat's Supernatural game in the afternoon, and the Unhallowed Metropolis game in the morning.


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2009)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Woot. Sign me up for breakfast, morning slot 1 (DRYH) and Afternoon slot 5 (Reid's game)
> 
> Thanks!



Done!


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2009)

enigma1122 said:


> Please sign me up for Ninjacat's Supernatural game in the afternoon.



Done!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 1, 2009)

Out.Standing.

Breakfast.

Buzz's Dark*Matter game (Loooooove me some DM, regardless of system behind it)

And I guess I'll DM something in the afternoon....


----------



## GORAK (Nov 1, 2009)

A few topics of interest in today's news...

1. Put me in for Afternoon Game 1: Raiders of the Lost Crusaders Temple (of DOOOOOOOOM) D&D 4th ed.

2. Here's the picture for the game I'm running. It's 3.5 D&D with 2nd level characters:






3. I will have the 8 2nd level pregen character PDF's made and uploaded by the end of the week.



See ya later...
GORAK


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey buzz, 
Yea, another Gameday!!!    Please, sign me for slot 1 game 3, Sanctuary & also, slot 2 game 3 for another installment of Supernatural.    I love gameday!!!    See everyone @ breakfast.


----------



## enigma1122 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hhmmm... Buzz is quicker than I expected.  I tried to edit my post to add  the Unhallowed Metropolis game in the morning.    

But your ninja skills caught the original, just saying Supernatural.  I applaud you sir.


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Breakfast.
> 
> Buzz's Dark*Matter game (Loooooove me some DM, regardless of system behind it)
> 
> And I guess I'll DM something in the afternoon....



Done!



GORAK said:


> 1. Put me in for Afternoon Game 1: Raiders of the Lost Crusaders Temple (of DOOOOOOOOM) D&D 4th ed.
> 
> 2. Here's the picture for the game I'm running. It's 3.5 D&D with 2nd level characters:



Done!



Tofu_Master said:


> Hey buzz,
> Yea, another Gameday!!!    Please, sign me for slot 1 game 3, Sanctuary & also, slot 2 game 3 for another installment of Supernatural.    I love gameday!!!    See everyone @ breakfast.



Done!



enigma1122 said:


> Hhmmm... Buzz is quicker than I expected.  I tried to edit my post to add  the Unhallowed Metropolis game in the morning.



Done!


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 1, 2009)

<Jeopardy> I'll take Dark*Matter in the morning for 100. </Jeopardy> 

BTW, you left out the links in my event description.


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2009)

Due to his never-ending bad computer karma, Pvt. Patterson has signed up via me for DRYH and The Pool, FYI.


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2009)

Reidzilla said:


> <Jeopardy> I'll take Dark*Matter in the morning for 100. </Jeopardy>
> 
> BTW, you left out the links in my event description.



Done!

The link to the rules PDF is in the heading; I added back the link for Game Fu in the description.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 1, 2009)

buzz said:


> The link to the rules PDF is in the heading; I added back the link for Game Fu in the description.




Oops! I missed it. Thanks!


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 1, 2009)

Sign me up for:

Morning Game 2: Descent: Journeys in the Dark
Descent, Mark

and

Afternoon Game 1: Raiders of the Lost Crusaders Temple (of DOOOOOOOOM)
D&D 4e, Trevalon Moonleirion


----------



## Mark (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Kelleris! 



I think for the afternoon I would like to try out Iridium Light: The Face of Evil, please.


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2009)

Kelleris said:


> Sign me up for:
> 
> Morning Game 2: Descent: Journeys in the Dark
> Descent, Mark
> ...



Done!



Mark said:


> I think for the afternoon I would like to try out Iridium Light: The Face of Evil, please.



Done!


----------



## Keel Tings (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay... Gameday!!!

I think Kelleris is on to something...

Sooo... Please sign me up for: 

Morning Game 2: Descent: Journeys in the Dark
Descent, Mark 
(I always wanted to try Descent... See what all the hype was about...)

and

Afternoon Game 1: Raiders of the Lost Crusaders Temple (of DOOOOOOOOM)
D&D 4e, Trevalon Moonleirion 
(19th level Chars _AND_ a prize? Too good to pass up!)


----------



## ekb (Nov 1, 2009)

RSVP for YT:


Breakfast
AM Slot 1 - saving a seat for "a friend." Soft seat, though - if they don't show, there's still a seat. Then again, there's always a seat at the table for me...
PM slot 1 - Diaspora (FATE)
Danke schoen


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 1, 2009)

Arrrrgh, it's so hard to *choose*!

*sigh*

I suppose having too many good games to choose from is a good problem to have, at least. And I only have to pick my morning event; this is obviously shaping up to be a great GameDay!


Okay, East End London AND a zombie plague? I can roll with that (hopefully I don't get stuck in a Cockney accent for the rest of the day...it's happened before, heh.)

Buzz, please sign me up for AM game 3, Unhallowed Metropolis, Thanks!

See Y'all there!


----------



## Dokomo (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to play in Warhammer in the AM and Trevalon 4e game in the PM.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 1, 2009)

buzz, Please sign me up for Firemaker in the morning, and Seventh Night in the afternoon.
Thanks


----------



## buzz (Nov 1, 2009)

Keel Tings said:


> Sooo... Please sign me up for:
> 
> Morning Game 2: Descent: Journeys in the Dark
> Descent, Mark
> ...



Done!



ekb said:


> RSVP for YT:
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> ...



***SYNTAX ERROR***

ekb, the Diaspora game got moved to the morning. Sorry, man!

For your "soft seat," do you want me to literally mark a spot as taken?




Ninjacat said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for AM game 3, Unhallowed Metropolis, Thanks!
> 
> See Y'all there!



Done!



Dokomo said:


> I would like to play in Warhammer in the AM and Trevalon 4e game in the PM.



Done!



thalmin said:


> bizz, Please sign me up for Firemaker in the morning, and Seventh Night in the afternoon.
> Thanks



Done!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Buzz,

Please sign me up for Game 3 in the AM: Unhallowed Metropolis. Thanks!


----------



## ekb (Nov 2, 2009)

buzz said:


> ekb, the Diaspora game got moved to the morning. Sorry, man!



Well, frak me gently with a chain gun!

Pls put me down for PM 6 (the Pool). 
{While 404 looks great, I've been wanting to see how The Pool plays for _much_ longer. So, Reid, please consider this a request for next GD - backed by bribe of tasty beverage of choice.}


> For your "soft seat," do you want me to literally mark a spot as taken?



Actually, pls scratch that - it's unnecessary and confusing.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 2, 2009)

Curt:

I have the following characters still available:

a Hunter who lost his wife to a demon attack
their son, who has been raised as a Hunter
a Catholic priest who now Hunts demons
a New Orleans voudon who is a medium
a Native American shaman
If one of these piques your interest above the rest, I can just get that character ready for GameDay and focus the rest of my efforts on the event itself. But don't feel you HAVE to choose, the character sheets are all done, and the individual event prep for each is minor...once I work out the details in my head, heh. Let me know if you like the sound of one or more of these, otherwise I'll just bring 'em all and you'll have to choose come GameDay, no big deal.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 2, 2009)

Ninjacat said:


> Curt:
> 
> 
> I have the following characters still available:
> ...



 The hunter sounds good.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 2, 2009)

thalmin said:


> The hunter sounds good.




Done, Aaron Carter is yours.

Now I just have to figure out where his son Chris got to...


----------



## Der Spot (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll take spots (heh) in morning game 2 and afternoon game 3, if you would be so kind.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 2, 2009)

ekb said:


> {While 404 looks great, I've been wanting to see how The Pool plays for _much_ longer. So, Reid, please consider this a request for next GD - backed by bribe of tasty beverage of choice.}




Assuming the event does not go down in flames, I'll run it or a sequel in the Spring edition of Gameday. BTW, Tasty Beverage = Diet A&W Root beer


----------



## Painfully (Nov 2, 2009)

Breakfast!

and 

Morning game 5 please!

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2009)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Hi Buzz,
> 
> Please sign me up for Game 3 in the AM: Unhallowed Metropolis. Thanks!



Done!



ekb said:


> Well, frak me gently with a chain gun!
> 
> Pls put me down for PM 6 (the Pool).



Done!



Der Spot said:


> I'll take spots (heh) in morning game 2 and afternoon game 3, if you would be so kind.



Done!



Painfully said:


> Breakfast!
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Done!


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 2, 2009)

<off topic>
Hey Curt,

Could you order me a copy of _Dread _by Impossible Dream for pick up at Gameday? it's available through IPR.
</off topic>


----------



## Rainbow_Trenchcoat (Nov 2, 2009)

I would like to sign up for game 6 in the morning and game 4 in the afternoon, if space remains.


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Nov 2, 2009)

If you would be so kind, I would appreciate being added to morning game 2 (Mark's Descent) and Afternoon Game 7 (Iridium Lite).

Mark - still want me to make plans for the kids to tag along?

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Nov 2, 2009)

Rainbow_Trenchcoat said:


> I would like to sign up for game 6 in the morning and game 4 in the afternoon, if space remains.



Done!



James J. Skach said:


> If you would be so kind, I would appreciate being added to morning game 2 (Mark's Descent) and Afternoon Game 7 (Iridium Lite).



Done!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 2, 2009)

Please sign Laurie up for Mark's morning Descent game.

Please sign both of us up for Ninjacat's afternoon Supernatural game.



			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> I have the following characters still available:




I noticed Bobby and Jo weren't there. I had an "Aw crud!" moment this morning when I realized I forgot all about the sign-up thread starting yesterday. Somehow we still managed to get the last spots in the games we wanted.


----------



## Cam Banks (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm going to be in town anyway for Salute to Supernatural that weekend (Nov 14-16 at the Mariotte near O'Hare) so I may as well stop by the store and hang out for a bit. Games Plus is only 50 miles away from me, so it's actually pretty darn close.

And I need to talk to that Ninjacat guy, anyway...

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Mark (Nov 2, 2009)

James J. Skach said:


> If you would be so kind, I would appreciate being added to morning game 2 (Mark's Descent) and Afternoon Game 7 (Iridium Lite).
> 
> Mark - still want me to make plans for the kids to tag along?
> 
> Thanks!





Groovy.  We'll have to get the definite go ahead from thalmin but we should be able to set them up with their BattleMasters on a 4 x 6 hightop table when they aren't assisting me with running the monsters that destroy the PCs in Descent. 

Oh, and with that declaration of intentions (the GM is actively trying to kill the PCs in Descent), welcome aboard Keel Tings, Der Spot, Laurie, and James J. Skach!


----------



## Mark (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome, Cam Banks!  We'll be expecting some inside scoops on upcoming projects, I hope you know.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 2, 2009)

Cam Banks said:


> I'm going to be in town anyway for Salute to Supernatural that weekend (Nov 14-16 at the Mariotte near O'Hare) so I may as well stop by the store and hang out for a bit. Games Plus is only 50 miles away from me, so it's actually pretty darn close.
> 
> And I need to talk to that Ninjacat guy, anyway...
> 
> ...





You should invite Jared and Jensen to stop by as well. From everything I've heard, they are a couple of nuts and might enjoy watching Ninjacat's travesty homage in play. I'm sure Ninjacat won't mind


----------



## dalkai (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey buzz, please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 7, and Slot 2, Game 1.

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Please sign Laurie up for Mark's morning Descent game.
> 
> Please sign both of us up for Ninjacat's afternoon Supernatural game.



Done!



dalkai said:


> Hey buzz, please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 7, and Slot 2, Game 1.
> 
> Thanks!



Done!


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2009)

Cam Banks said:


> I'm going to be in town anyway for Salute to Supernatural that weekend (Nov 14-16 at the Mariotte near O'Hare) so I may as well stop by the store and hang out for a bit. Games Plus is only 50 miles away from me, so it's actually pretty darn close.
> 
> And I need to talk to that Ninjacat guy, anyway...
> 
> ...



Cool, 'cause now instead of arguing with each other on Rob Donoghue's blog, we can argue in person!


----------



## grizzo (Nov 3, 2009)

Sign me up  for raiders, Grizzo


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 3, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I noticed Bobby and Jo weren't there. I had an "Aw crud!" moment this morning when I realized I forgot all about the sign-up thread starting yesterday. Somehow we still managed to get the last spots in the games we wanted.




Yup. Even if you guys somehow didn't make it, Bobby and Jo would not be on the roster for someone else to grab...it'd be too weird for the rest of us to have someone else playing "your" characters. They *are* yours at this point, after six adventures!



Cam Banks said:


> I'm going to be in town anyway for Salute to Supernatural that weekend (Nov 14-16 at the Mariotte near O'Hare) so I may as well stop by the store and hang out for a bit. Games Plus is only 50 miles away from me, so it's actually pretty darn close.
> 
> And I need to talk to that Ninjacat guy, anyway...




Man, it's Creation Con time again, isn't it?!? I only attended briefly last year, didn't get to see the guys, but chatting with other fans is always good.
-Should I be bringing anything for this discussion? Heh.



Reidzilla said:


> You should invite Jared and Jensen to stop by as well. From everything I've heard, they are a couple of nuts and might enjoy watching Ninjacat's travesty homage in play. I'm sure Ninjacat won't mind




Oi, *you're* a nut. And if anyone considers it a travesty, I'll just tell them it was all your idea, heh. Sure, I wouldn't mind. Besides being completely frazzled, tongue-tied, and I'd lose my tableful of fans' attention...of course, I'd be joining them.....


----------



## buzz (Nov 3, 2009)

grizzo said:


> Sign me up  for raiders, Grizzo



Terse, but to the point. Done!

"Raiders" is now full.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Nov 3, 2009)

For those signing up for the Unhallowed Metropolis Game (Morning, game 3), here's a combat quick reference doc to whet your appetite:

UnMet Combat Summary

(Buzz, I forgot to add this link to the event description in the planning thread. If you could add it, that'd be awesome. Thanks.)


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Heya Buzz!*

Please sign me up for game 7 in the morning and game 5 in the evening.
Thanks!
Ejja_1


----------



## Cam Banks (Nov 4, 2009)

buzz said:


> Cool, 'cause now instead of arguing with each other on Rob Donoghue's blog, we can argue in person!




I think we probably have a lot more in common than you think. 

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## buzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sir Brennen said:


> (Buzz, I forgot to add this link to the event description in the planning thread. If you could add it, that'd be awesome. Thanks.)



Added!



ejja_1 said:


> Please sign me up for game 7 in the morning and game 5 in the evening.
> Thanks!
> Ejja_1



Done!



Cam Banks said:


> I think we probably have a lot more in common than you think.



Booyah!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 5, 2009)

Ninjacat said:


> Yup. Even if you guys somehow didn't make it, Bobby and Jo would not be on the roster for someone else to grab...it'd be too weird for the rest of us to have someone else playing "your" characters. They *are* yours at this point, after six adventures!




I'm just glad we're following an alternate Supernatural universe. Playing "Ironsides" Bobby might be a bit of a bummer.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 5, 2009)

Reidzilla said:


> <off topic>
> Hey Curt,
> 
> Could you order me a copy of _Dread _by Impossible Dream for pick up at Gameday? it's available through IPR.
> </off topic>



 OK, I have it behind the counter for you.


----------



## Reidzilla (Nov 5, 2009)

thalmin said:


> OK, I have it behind the counter for you.




Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 6, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I'm just glad we're following an alternate Supernatural universe. Playing "Ironsides" Bobby might be a bit of a bummer.




Now, would I ever do a thing like that to you Bobby?

Heh-heh.

On the other hand, I wonder how many points could be sunk into & goodies gotten out of a "customized wheelchair" item....


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 6, 2009)

Ninjacat said:


> Now, would I ever do a thing like that to you Bobby?




No, you'd probably put Jo in the wheelchair as a twist. Probably not, just trying to put evil thoughts in your mind for Laurie's character.


----------



## buzz (Nov 7, 2009)

FYI, I've bumped the various ads threads I started on other RPG sites. Be sure to tell all your peeps to come sign up!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm gonna toss a link to a zipped file containing all of the PCs and their biographies out into the ether.  As they're 19th level, it's probably a good idea to release these ahead of time.  Players who were around last time (keel tings? can't remember if anyone else was) get first dibs on having their character from last game.

The PCs should be attached.  If not, I have a link I can send people.

For anyone not able to download the zip file immediately, here's a run-down of what's available.  All characters are 19th level, and provided as is.  I don't particularly feel like adding any unknowns to the mix, so no, you can't swap out powers.  If something is REALLY weird with one of the characters, get a hold of me via the thread and let me know, or we'll work it out on the day of:

Ombert Starnhap, Halfling Fighter 

Erdan Laethilar, Elf Cleric

Cedric "Dagger" Amontado, Human Thief

Quelenna Nimuriel, Eladrin Wizard

Saevel Moondown, Half-elf Warlock

Nemeia Tohlan, Tiefling Bard


----------



## Keel Tings (Nov 7, 2009)

YEA!!!

I love the idea of reprising my role as Saevel (who looks an awful like Keanu Reeves...)

P.S. I promise to roll better this time around (I wonder if Thalmin has my special "roll natural 20's all the time" dice that I ordered...)


----------



## grizzo (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll take ombert. Please.


----------



## waterdhavian (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Buzz,

Sign me up for Morning Game 7: Midnight in the Chicago Specimen Collection, and Afternoon Game 2: Operation: First Breach.

I have a question for Paul_Klein,unless I missed it, you mention that we can bring our own characters, what level? 


Thanks!


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 8, 2009)

waterdhavian said:


> Hey Buzz,
> I have a question for Paul_Klein,unless I missed it, you mention that we can bring our own characters, what level?
> Thanks!




Yep! 4th level, 32-point buy. Pretty much any concept you can come up with, as long as it's for the side of the Republic or the Jedi Order, is okay. Any material from any supplement is allowed.

For any others interested in the game, I can also happily provide pregens. In fact, I'll bring several just in case.


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2009)

waterdhavian said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Sign me up for Morning Game 7: Midnight in the Chicago Specimen Collection, and Afternoon Game 2: Operation: First Breach.



Done!

Morning game 7 is now full.


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2009)

So, we are in the last week, then?  Hopefully the weather will hold up through Saturday so that traveling for everyone is easy.  No luck on the Le Peep coupons this time around, unless some come in the mail this week.  I'll keep watch for them.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 8, 2009)

Buzz, could you add to my event description the character's level? It's 4th. Thanks.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 8, 2009)

Also, I'm leaving tonight for vacation, and won't be returning until late Friday night. So unfortunately I won't be available to answer any questions. However, I don't have a problem putting my phone number here for people who want to text me a question or two about my game. Feel free! 815-219-1088.


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2009)

Paul_Klein said:


> Buzz, could you add to my event description the character's level? It's 4th. Thanks.



Added.


----------



## Lothos (Nov 8, 2009)

ARGH! Just got informed about this and already missed out on the Supernatural game.. 

Well, for the morning I'd like to be in game 3: Unhallowed Metropolis

And..for the afternoon go ahead and put me in game 2: Star Wars


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2009)

Lothos said:


> ARGH! Just got informed about this and already missed out on the Supernatural game..
> 
> Well, for the morning I'd like to be in game 3: Unhallowed Metropolis
> 
> And..for the afternoon go ahead and put me in game 2: Star Wars



Done!


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 9, 2009)

Trevalon, I'd like to call Cedric, if no one else has him loaded up already. House makes more sense as a chronic knifer of guys than as a doctor anyway...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 9, 2009)

Mark said:


> Hopefully the weather will hold up through Saturday so that traveling for everyone is easy.




So far, so good according to the forecast this morning.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Nov 9, 2009)

Buzz, I believe I'm going to declare my game full at 5 players, since that's how many it's really designed for. Could you updated morning game 3 to reflect?


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 10, 2009)

Signups are looking kind of weak this close to the event =\ Unfortunate.

I'm considering switching from the morning DRYH game to the morning 4e game... The Shadowrun variant sounds neat, but I play DRYH a fair bit elsewhere, and I've been itching for some 4e for a while. 

I hate to leave ekb and pvt. patterson in the lurch, but I have a bunch of character builds I'd like to try out, so I think I'm gonna take the opportunity to field-test one of them...

so, yeah. Let's make it official, Buzz... switch me to the Firemaker game in the morning.

Sorry, ekb. If you run that one again some time, I'm still interested.


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2009)

Sir Brennen said:


> Buzz, I believe I'm going to declare my game full at 5 players, since that's how many it's really designed for. Could you updated morning game 3 to reflect?



Done!



Nev the Deranged said:


> so, yeah. Let's make it official, Buzz... switch me to the Firemaker game in the morning.



Done! I am so shunning you at the next Forge Midwest.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 10, 2009)

buzz said:


> Done! I am so shunning you at the next Forge Midwest.




Uh, ok. Are you shunning me for last minute switching, or for playing 4e?

"Shun the nonbeliever... Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnuh."


----------



## buzz (Nov 10, 2009)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Uh, ok. Are you shunning me for last minute switching, or for playing 4e?



Dunno. Maybe both!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 10, 2009)

Nev the Deranged said:


> I'm considering switching from the morning DRYH game to the morning 4e game... I've been itching for some 4e for a while.
> 
> so, yeah. Let's make it official, Buzz... switch me to the Firemaker game in the morning.




I thought I felt a disturbance in the Force. The Deranged One is entering the mainstream. 

[RHPS Audience Participant]And the mainstream doesn't like it![/RHPS Audience Participant]


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 10, 2009)

Chevalier characters for those interested.


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2009)

HinterWelt said:


> Chevalier characters for those interested.




I would like to play Erond the Dane, please.


----------



## GORAK (Nov 10, 2009)

*Cancel morning game 4*

Hey Buzz,
It's already down to just a few days before Gameday and I have no hits yet on my event so just CANCEL my 3.5 D&D Morning Game 4: The Blight of Winterhaven. 
That will free up an extra table and chairs for other people. 

Instead, sign me up for the Morning Warhammer Game 6: Day Late and A Shilling Short. 
I've never played much Warhammer before so I'm interested in how the RPG works anyway. 
Thx
GORAK


----------



## buzz (Nov 11, 2009)

GORAK said:


> Hey Buzz,
> It's already down to just a few days before Gameday and I have no hits yet on my event so just CANCEL my 3.5 D&D Morning Game 4: The Blight of Winterhaven.
> That will free up an extra table and chairs for other people.
> 
> Instead, sign me up for the Morning Warhammer Game 6: Day Late and A Shilling Short.



Done and done. Sorry, GORAK. But the new Warhammer looks pretty interesting!


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark said:


> I would like to play Erond the Dane, please.




By your command...


----------



## Fenril Knight (Nov 11, 2009)

Heya, Buzz ^^  Sorry for being so late for this, but...


I would like to join the following:

Morning Game 1: *Mr. Johnson Must Pay*

and

Afternoon Game 7: *The Face of Evil


*Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday ^^


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 11, 2009)

*Players in The Firemaker*

I did not start a separate character planning thread this time around because it seemed unnecessary to clutter ENWorld with another limited-use thread. Feel free to discuss amongst yourselves here. The 3 striker, 2 controller party from an earlier Game Day was fun, yet brutal to play.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, crap. Just one signup for Triune. I know there will be folks wandering around Games Plus that day looking for a game, but I'm thinking maybe I should change to a more popular game such as Paranoia. Would anyone be interested if I ran a Paranoia game in the PM? (Rainbow_Trenchcoat, your input would be great!)


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 11, 2009)

Buzz,

Could you sign me up for Slot 2  Game 4  Triune.

Going to have to miss out on morning shenanigans this time around.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2009)

buzz, please sign up Rich Schaufus for the Warhammer game in the morning.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 12, 2009)

Fenril Knight said:


> I would like to join the following:
> 
> Morning Game 1: *Mr. Johnson Must Pay*




Thanks, man. I feel like less of a tool now for bailing on that one.

Which is odd, since the fact that you joined doesn't absolve me in the least.

RE: The Firemaker game, I will be bringing two or three possible characters, maybe more, depends on how much time I have. Currently I've got a Gnoll Rogue, a Gnome Rogue (for wilderness and urban adventures, respectively), and probably a Dragonborn Paladin. Like I said, depends on how many I can crank out in the next few days.

Might not be a bad idea for other players to also bring a couple to choose from, so we don't end up with a lopsided party.


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2009)

Fenril Knight said:


> Heya, Buzz ^^  Sorry for being so late for this, but...
> 
> 
> I would like to join the following:
> ...



Done! No apologies needed!



WJMacGuffin said:


> Well, crap. Just one signup for Triune. I know there will be folks wandering around Games Plus that day looking for a game, but I'm thinking maybe I should change to a more popular game such as Paranoia. Would anyone be interested if I ran a Paranoia game in the PM? (Rainbow_Trenchcoat, your input would be great!)



Wait! See what happens next!



Nazriel said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Could you sign me up for Slot 2  Game 4  Triune.
> 
> Going to have to miss out on morning shenanigans this time around.



Done! See, WJMacGuffin?



thalmin said:


> buzz, please sign up Rich Schaufus for the Warhammer game in the morning.



Done!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 12, 2009)

buzz, we just got the Warhammer demo kit. The game is for 4 players, so please close the signup. But it is only a 2 to 2 1/2 hour demo, so Paul will run it twice in the time slot.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 12, 2009)

Can we come up with something else to fill the time for those in the half slot of Warhammer?


----------



## buzz (Nov 12, 2009)

thalmin said:


> buzz, we just got the Warhammer demo kit. The game is for 4 players, so please close the signup. But it is only a 2 to 2 1/2 hour demo, so Paul will run it twice in the time slot.



Done.



thalmin said:


> Can we come up with something else to fill the time for those in the half slot of Warhammer?



Is there another demo of something the store can whip together? Or maybe Mark can do some round-robin _Descent_.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 12, 2009)

buzz said:


> Is there another demo of something the store can whip together? Or maybe Mark can do some round-robin _Descent_.



I am sure we can come up with something, unless someone else has a burning desire to run a short event.


----------



## Mark (Nov 12, 2009)

Zombies?  Ninja Burger?  Something easy to learn that plays fast?


I think Jim's younguns will have their BattleMasters game set up on the 4 x 6 closest to the soda machine.


----------



## Painfully (Nov 12, 2009)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for some Star Wars in the afternoon please.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, Naz! Now I can run Triune! Buzz, please keep it just the way it is. 

Also, can you please add me to breakfast? Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Nov 13, 2009)

Painfully said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign me up for some Star Wars in the afternoon please.



Done!



WJMacGuffin said:


> Thanks, Naz! Now I can run Triune! Buzz, please keep it just the way it is.
> 
> Also, can you please add me to breakfast? Thanks!



(Un)Done and done!


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 13, 2009)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Thanks, Naz! Now I can run Triune! Buzz, please keep it just the way it is.
> 
> Also, can you please add me to breakfast? Thanks!




I kept hearing good things about it after my wife played it a number of Gamedays ago, so no need for thanks on the sign up, thank you for running it again.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 13, 2009)

Talk about not thinking of something until the last hour. 

Characters for The Firemaker re allowed the suggested gear for characters starting above 1st level, i.e. one magic item each of level 1-3 and gold pieces equal to that of a 1st-level magic item.


----------



## Lord_ruben (Nov 13, 2009)

Buzz, please put me down for the Star Wars SAGA game in the afternoon. I also have a friend who wants to be in that game as well. Can I RSVP for him, too?


----------



## buzz (Nov 13, 2009)

Lord_ruben said:


> Buzz, please put me down for the Star Wars SAGA game in the afternoon. I also have a friend who wants to be in that game as well. Can I RSVP for him, too?



Done. I've reserved seats for you both.

Star Wars is now full!


----------



## buzz (Nov 13, 2009)

Reservation at LePeep: made.

Be forewarned, the girl who was taking the info down sounded like a total idiot. It should be under "Mark" if it's not under "Games Plus".


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 13, 2009)

buzz said:


> Reservation at LePeep: made.
> 
> Be forewarned, the girl who was taking the info down sounded like a total idiot. It should be under "Mark" if it's not under "Games Plus".




Careful, she might spit in your food if she reads this. Edit: if she is able to read this.


----------



## Mark (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 14, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Talk about not thinking of something until the last hour.
> 
> Characters for The Firemaker re allowed the suggested gear for characters starting above 1st level, i.e. one magic item each of level 1-3 and gold pieces equal to that of a 1st-level magic item.




Good to know, since I just found that option last night and reprinted all my character sheets @_@


----------



## Fenril Knight (Nov 14, 2009)

And again, I feel bad about such short notice for this, but I've been battling some kind of flu for the past couple of days (oddly enough it started just after I requested to join the games) and I'm not showing signs of being any better by tomorrow.

I regretfully withdraw from my two games D:

It's more that I don't want to get anyone else sick than anything, as I'd feel horrible about it.  I hope everyone has fun tomorrow!


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2009)

Fenril Knight said:


> I regretfully withdraw from my two games D:



Sorry to hear it, FK. I've removed you from the sign-ups. Get better!


----------



## Lothos (Nov 14, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2009)

On my way!


----------



## Mark (Nov 14, 2009)

w00t!!!!1!!


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 15, 2009)

Much thanks to Buzz for running Gameday again; and thanks to WJ for running Triune.  Who knew religious undertones could be so much fun?  =D  Was a great game!


----------



## buzz (Nov 15, 2009)

Success! Another Gameday in the bank. 

My count had us at 35 confirmed attendees. There may have been some additional walk-ins, but that's the number I was able to corroborate with the sign-in sheet. Low-average for us, but nothing to be ashamed of.

It may have seemed like more give all the rowdy Battletech players that were crashing our party. 

Anyway...

Big thanks to Games Plus for hosting as usual, of course. Massive amounts of gratitude to all of our volunteer GMs and all the players who came out.

Some extra special thanks to the players in my morning game: Trevalon, waterdhavian, dalkai, Reidzilla, and newcomer Dan. I had a lot of fun, but I realize that there were some rough spots. I'm going to be running Diaspora/FATE for some of my regular game buddies, so hopefully I can be more practiced with the system should I run it again.

(ejja_1, it was very gracious of you to give Dan your spot; you certainly didn't have to, but it was a nice gesture. Did you jump into something else?)

My afternoon game was excellent; many thanks to Tim for running and Pvt. Patterson for playing. I was very impressed with The Pool! It's nice to have gotten a chance to play it after being aware of its indie-legendary status for some many years.

I look forward to hearing about the games that were played. And I'm pretty sure Mark was snapping pictures throughout the day.

Thanks again to everyone. Also, I will be sending out a post-Gameday poll to the mailing list in the near future. It seems about time to take the pulse of the masses and see what we might be able to do to improve the Gameday experience.

BOOYAH!


----------



## Paul_Klein (Nov 15, 2009)

It was awesome to finally attend a Gameday after a 7-year hiatus since my last one 

Big thanks to my players (Waterdhavian, Lothos, Painfully, Lord Ruben & his buddy)!! Again, I wish I was more prepared than I was, but overall it was super fun. Pretty much every decision and course of action you guys took was "off the path" and unexpected for me, which made the game awesome!

Incidentally, and I didn't mentioned this tonight, but this is the first time I've ever GMed for "strangers." I'll admit to having plenty of butterflies in my stomach leading up to the game, but once I met everyone and started playing, it was all good, and eye-opening in many ways. 

I hope you all had fun.

P.S. Big props naturally to Games Plus for hosting. I hope sales were good for the store tonight!

P.P.S. Congrats to either Lord Ruben or his friend (Mike... I'm not sure which one he is) for winning the Clone Wars Campaign Guide! I had wanted to purchase the prize from Games Plus (as a way to monetarily say thank you to the store), but my vacation drained me of literally all my money, so I had to use one of two duplicate Saga books I owned as a prize. I hope you enjoy the book 

P.P.P.S. I mentioned this tonight, but I'll say again if any of you are interested in joining my semi-weekly Star Wars game in Lake in the Hills/Algonquin, hit me up! paulklein22@gmail.com


----------



## thalmin (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks to Vyvyan Bastard for the 4E game in the morning. May my adventuring partners RIP. Sorry I foiled your TPK when I bravely ran away. 
Thanks Ninjacat for the Supernatural game. And extra thanks for taking the time to teach me about the game system and the TV show.
I enjoyed playing with everyone in both groups.
Thanks to everyone for coming out. And thanks, buzz, for organizing this event again.


----------



## Mark (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Buzz and thalmin for organizing and hosting once again!  Another successful gameday!  We're going into our ninth year it seems. 


Much thanks to all who joined in the fun of the Descent game, Kelleris, Keel Tings, Laurie, James J. Skach,  Haley, Conor and especially Der Spot with his rules acumen and teaching.  Well done Jim as the Overlord.  Your assistants did a fine job organizing the tiles and keeping trouble at the ready!  That game looks to have a lot of re-playability.


Thanks, too, to Hinterwelt for the Iridium Light.  Ancient Evil doesn't stand a chance versus Axe and magic and excellent banter!  I hope you did not feel too swined into DM powerlessnesss. 


Pictures of the day are posted on Picasa -

Picasa Web Albums - CreativeMountain - chicago gamed...

Grab what you like for your own uses, Buzz, for the gameday site, or Curt, for the store site, and if anyone else wants to grab one that they are in for your own website (facebook, myspace, blog, etc), please do so.  You can also add captions but, please, keep it clean.


----------



## Painfully (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks to Games Plus, and everyone who came out for another great gameday!

I had a good time in both my morning 4e game, and saga Star Wars game in the afternoon!  And, as always, I look forward to the next gameday!


----------



## Rainbow_Trenchcoat (Nov 15, 2009)

Nazriel said:


> Much thanks to Buzz for running Gameday again; and thanks to WJ for running Triune.  Who knew religious undertones could be so much fun?  =D  Was a great game!




Indeed- religion and tunnels are a surprisingly entertaining combination.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 15, 2009)

Good times, as always! Props to my fellow morning players for showing me that my characters need rebuilding so they don't go unconscious three or four times per encounter >_<  Curt, you are forgiven for your brave advance-to-the-rear, I mean, what was your other option, go down fighting? Pfft. You're only a gnome, after all.

Thanks to Reid for introducing me to his game, whomever backed out of it, you missed out! Shame on you!

Thanks to G+ and Buzz for hosting and organizing.

See you guys at the next one ^_^


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 15, 2009)

*Still laughing...*

This Gameday I do believe I've laughed thee hardest (Yeah, btw, sorry to the 4E game next to us).    I still chuckle when I think of one of the many funnies said.    I will say that between the DM & my fellow players, we had an awesome team!!!    On a more serious note though, on behalf of all the little animates and their animate parents/guardians, please beware of all necropedophiles...   such as Bob.  
♫♥♫What do we want???♫♥♫BRAAAAIIIINNNSSS♫♥♫When do we want 'em???♫♥♫♫♥♫BRAAAIIINNNSSS♫♥♫  
And also, please remember, ladies, to each get a combat corset.    It just may save you for becoming animate yourself.   (note: may not always protect your kidneys or other vital organs, though).  An essential for any animate {zombie} apocolypse! 
Yeah, yeah, & rubber hose (if ur a tart like some uh.. huh.. people)   


As for Supernatural, glad you joined us, Curt.    Ninjacat, a blast, as always.   I look forward to another episode next time of Supernatural...  {♫♥♫DUHoO♫♥♫ HoO♫♥♫HoOo♫♥♫} where Jess will...    sorry you'll have to wait til then to find out.

Could hardly wait til the next gameday!!!     See ya then.    <<<waves>>>


----------



## buzz (Nov 15, 2009)

Paul_Klein said:


> Incidentally, and I didn't mentioned this tonight, but this is the first time I've ever GMed for "strangers." I'll admit to having plenty of butterflies in my stomach leading up to the game, but once I met everyone and started playing, it was all good, and eye-opening in many ways.



I was in the same position back in '04 at Gameday 8. It my first time running at any sort of con, much less for a bunch of people I had just met. It was daunting at first, but quickly turned into lots of fun.

Now I look at Gamedays and cons as a chance to meet new people, see existing friends again, and as a gaming challenge; i.e., how do I create a fun gaming experience for a group of people who have likely never played together, much less may be learning on-the-fly the RPG I've chosen for the event? I enjoy it.


----------



## buzz (Nov 15, 2009)

Mark said:


> Pictures of the day are posted on Picasa -
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - CreativeMountain - chicago gamed...



Nabbed! Thanks for posting these, Mark.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 15, 2009)

thalmin said:


> Thanks to Vyvyan Bastard for the 4E game in the morning. May my adventuring partners RIP. Sorry I foiled your TPK when I bravely ran away.
> Thanks Ninjacat for the Supernatural game. And extra thanks for taking the time to teach me about the game system and the TV show.
> I enjoyed playing with everyone in both groups.
> Thanks to everyone for coming out. And thanks, buzz, for organizing this event again.




Thank YOU, Curt, for hosting us once again! It's always great fun, and I'm glad we're able to keep GameDay at the same venue time and again. And the store is awesome on top and supplies our gaming needs, so it's win all around (other than our mess and keeping you "open" late...so Thanks Again!)

And I'm always happy to explain _Supernatural_ or Cortex to anyone who asks. It's an extremely well-done show, and the game is a great balance between structural and narrative, with actual rules for narrative influence, so it's a lot of fun to use once you get used to it. (Took me FOREVER to do so, but now I like it just as much as Unisystem, heh.)



Tofu_Master said:


> This Gameday I do believe I've laughed thee hardest (Yeah, btw, sorry to the 4E game next to us).    I still chuckle when I think of one of the many funnies said.    I will say that between the DM & my fellow players, we had an awesome team!!!    On a more serious note though, on behalf of all the little animates and their animate parents/guardians, please beware of all necropedophiles...   such as Bob.
> ♫♥♫What do we want???♫♥♫BRAAAAIIIINNNSSS♫♥♫When do we want 'em???♫♥♫♫♥♫BRAAAIIINNNSSS♫♥♫
> And also, please remember, ladies, to each get a combat corset.    It just may save you for becoming animate yourself.   (note: may not always protect your kidneys or other vital organs, though).  An essential for any animate {zombie} apocolypse!
> Yeah, yeah, & rubber hose (if ur a tart like some uh.. huh.. people)
> ...




Daphne wasn't a tart, she was a _*Libertine*!_

And yeah, that was the most hilarious zombie post-apocalypse I've ever seen...or even heard of. I also apologize to the other tables, because I know my laugh could be heard in the sound-dampened private room, so the rest of the gaming area.....

_Supernatural_ *was* a blast! I don't even think that was one of my best, since I managed to plot myself into a corner at least twice, not to mention skipped poor Curt in the offer of demonic favors (that may be a good thing...) but y'all rolled with it and made it awesome regardless! I can't wait for next time, even if it is going to require extra work, heh.

To my fellow morning players, Nick, Nat, Lothos, and WJMacGuffin, and to our GM Sir Brennen, thanks for an outstanding time. We didn't quite manage to embrace the Neo-Victorian Zombie Plague era, but we most certainly did make it our own, heh-heh. Watch out for Moppets.

To my evening crew, Laurie, Kelly, Nat, Spot, Nick, and 'newcomer' Curt, thanks for making this extra-special edition of the GameDay Supernatural "Campaign" a resounding success. I botched the map, plotted myself into more than one corner, and flubbed the details of the exposition, but you all persevered, saved the world, and stopped demon overlord anyway! I look forward greatly to your continuing adventures.

And Extra Special Thanks to Buzz for organizing and Games Plus for hosting, as always; the Chicago GameDays are always fantastic, and that is in great part to your efforts!

See Y'all Next Time!!!


----------



## buzz (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey, Ninjacat: did Jamie Chambers ever stop by?


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 15, 2009)

*snicker*

No, he didn't.

Unfortunately, neither did Cam Banks, who was in the area for the SPN Creation Con, heh.

I'll have to harass him anyway; I can give him a verbal lump or two for you, too. *g*


----------



## buzz (Nov 16, 2009)

Ninjacat said:


> *snicker*
> 
> No, he didn't.
> 
> ...



Right, Cam! Darn brain.


----------



## waterdhavian (Nov 16, 2009)

First I'd like to thank Buzz and Thalmin for organizing a great Gameday.  I'd like to thank Buzz again for running Diaspora, it was my first exposure to Diaspora and Fate.  I will always remember the room tagged with 'Delicious'.  It also rekindled my interest in Dark Matter.  I'd like to thank Paul_Klein for running Star Wars Saga, you did great GM'ing both for new players and those with experience.


I'm looking forward to Chicago Gameday XXV!!!!


----------



## Cam Banks (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry, guys! First I mixed up the dates and thought it was going to be Friday, so I stopped by the store a day early on my way to the Salute to Supernatural con in Rosemont. And then on Saturday I was stuck at the con with no way to actually get to Games Plus!

Now that I know it's just an hour away, I'll be sure to stop by for the next one.

Oh, and FYI, Jamie is no longer with MWP, nor even in the area! He's down in Georgia pursuing other non-Cortex opportunities. You're stuck with me, I'm afraid. 

Cheers,
Cam
PS: Misha Collins is a very funny guy.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks much to G+ for hosting and to Buzz for organizing. It'd been a couple years since I was at a Gameday and it looked like a couple of extra tables and paritions had been set up. Nice job. Though I had to bail for the latter half of of the mini-con, I had a great time.

Thanks also goes out to my players in the Unhallowed Metropolis game that left me hoarse from laughing so much. And a character death via another character's malpractice was just gravy 

It was also my first time running for a random group of players, and it was a blast. Perhaps I'll step beyond the safety of a published scenario and try one of my own devising next time.


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 16, 2009)

Many thanks to Buzz for organizing and the Games Plus folks for hosting. Jim and Mark did a great job of facing evil and had some fun to boot. 

The controls here are pretty wonky but if you are interested my short (2min) interview of Buzz is on my blog here.

Thank for a great gameday!

Bill


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 16, 2009)

yet another fantastic gameday!  Thanks to all involved!

Buzz, your efforts organizing this whole thing are tremendously appreciated, and you ran a mean game of D*M in the morning.  Thanks for a good introduction to fudge and fate.  The tagging system is certainly interesting--I never thought I'd add "delicious" as an aspect to a room, but it sure wound up working pretty well.

Curt, your store is fantastic--many thanks for hosting.

Thanks to all of the players in my afternoon game.  You put up with a very VERY long game, and a slow DM.  (I really need to figure out a new system for keeping track of combat information behind my screen!).  I hope you enjoyed getting to slaughter some dinosaurs and appreciated my ripped off encounters! 

In case anyone's curious, here's the statblocks I wound up using for my dinosaurs.  They aren't mine, but they seem more or less like they work--I certainly had no complaints (other than losing my poor velociraptors far too early into the fight).

http://forum.rpg.net/showthread.php?t=431195


----------



## pogre (Nov 16, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> yet another fantastic gameday!  Thanks to all involved!




Hey TM! Sorry I missed the GD. Are you teching up there? E-mail me sometime.
-pogre


----------



## Lothos (Nov 16, 2009)

Tofu_Master said:


> On a more serious note though, on behalf of all the little animates and their animate parents/guardians, please beware of all necropedophiles...   such as Bob.




Hey now! "Alleged" Necropedophile....

But yes, it was an outstanding game day. I think the morning game had me nursing not only zombie moppet wounds, but also a busted gut from all the laughing. 

And I had a wonderful time in the afternoon game thanks to my fellow players and Paul's quick thinking GM'ing. I had a blast (literally thanks to all the Det-pack action) taking down the separatist scum.

I can't wait for the next one already.


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 16, 2009)

buzz said:


> (ejja_1, it was very gracious of you to give Dan your spot; you certainly didn't have to, but it was a nice gesture. Did you jump into something else?)




I jumped into the 4e game with Thalmin and the others and had a great time,
hopefully Dan had a great time in your campaign Trevelon said it was a blast.
Apologies to my night slot as I had a family emergency come up during lunch wich prevented me from returning.


----------



## buzz (Nov 16, 2009)

HinterWelt said:


> The controls here are pretty wonky but if you are interested my short (2min) interview of Buzz is on my blog here.



I'm microfamous! 

Thanks for posting that, Bill.


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 17, 2009)

buzz said:


> I'm microfamous!
> 
> Thanks for posting that, Bill.




No problem. To be honest, I have had a few folks who want more depth. I was thinking next GD we could maybe go for a full 5 minutes...I know crazy long. I am also thinking of roping Mark in for some talk about CMG and the early days. Actually, I have been thinking of seeing who else would be interested in this type of thing. Maybe some of the GMs or other small press. Does Tim still show up?

Anyway, just another way to get the word out for Gameday and also let me indulge one of my hobbies. 

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## buzz (Nov 17, 2009)

HinterWelt said:


> No problem. To be honest, I have had a few folks who want more depth. I was thinking next GD we could maybe go for a full 5 minutes...I know crazy long. I am also thinking of roping Mark in for some talk about CMG and the early days. Actually, I have been thinking of seeing who else would be interested in this type of thing. Maybe some of the GMs or other small press. Does Tim still show up?
> 
> Anyway, just another way to get the word out for Gameday and also let me indulge one of my hobbies.



Sounds good to me; I'm game if Mark is. I'd also love to know where the heck MattyHelms is. 

By Tim, do you mean Tim C Koppang? He was there Saturday.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Nov 17, 2009)

Sir Brennen said:


> Thanks also goes out to my players in the Unhallowed Metropolis game that left me hoarse from laughing so much. And a character death via another character's malpractice was just gravy







Ninjacat said:


> Daphne wasn't a tart, she was a _*Libertine*!_
> 
> And yeah, that was the most hilarious zombie post-apocalypse I've ever seen...or even heard of. I also apologize to the other tables, because I know my laugh could be heard in the sound-dampened private room, so the rest of the gaming area.....
> 
> ...





Sorry, Rick, my bad!    Didn't mean to be selfish, my needs came first, though.   LOL    Just glad it didn't get picked out on poor Arlene in the afternoon game.   smiles    And what's the difference between tart, trollop, & Libertine???    LOL 




Lothos said:


> Hey now! "Alleged" Necropedophile....
> 
> But yes, it was an outstanding game day. I think the morning game had me nursing not only zombie moppet wounds, but also a busted gut from all the laughing.




In that world your guilty until proven innocent...   or killed.   You guys & gals, Daphne (((LMAO))) are the best!!!


----------



## HinterWelt (Nov 17, 2009)

buzz said:


> Sounds good to me; I'm game if Mark is. I'd also love to know where the heck MattyHelms is.
> 
> By Tim, do you mean Tim C Koppang? He was there Saturday.




Yep. He is the only other small press guy I know of there. I would be happy to interview others though if this catches on. Like I said, it combines my fav hobbies so it is a win-win for me.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to hear how the Warhammer game was. What do you think of the new edition?


----------



## Mark (Nov 17, 2009)

buzz said:


> Sounds good to me; I'm game if Mark is. I'd also love to know where the heck MattyHelms is.





Don't know about Matty.  Maybe Curt has seen him?  Curt should also be part of the retrospective, I think.  We could do something like this at the 25th Gameday, our Silver Gameday.


----------



## Dan from Chicago (Nov 17, 2009)

ejja_1 said:


> I jumped into the 4e game with Thalmin and the others and had a great time, hopefully Dan had a great time in your campaign Trevelon said it was a blast.




Thanks! I did. Glad to hear the 4e game was fun too.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 17, 2009)

Dan from Chicago said:


> Thanks! I did. Glad to hear the 4e game was fun too.




I'm glad to hear it was fun too! I wasn't sure after I nearly TPK'd the group. 

Thanks to Josh for another fun installment of Supernatural.

Can't wait for next time. I'm reading up on Weapons of the Gods and have a few fun WotG Gameday event ideas I'm rolling around in my head.


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 17, 2009)

*It was a blast!*

To be honest it was the most fun I have had playing 4th ed so far.
I am used to having my butt handed to me when playing the new edition, wether thats the new rules or my lack of experience with them remains to be seen. (im guessing it's the later....) 
Your DM skills are mad indeed your reguar group is lucky.
If I had one complaint it was the volume of the group next to us, which made it hard to hear your descriptive dialog on occasion. Not that I had a problem with them having that much fun, just wish I could have heard what you were saying at some points.


----------



## Mark (Nov 19, 2009)

It's going to be hard to top the last eight years of EN World Chicago Gamedays but maybe we should plan something extra special for the 25th EN World Chicago Gameday?  We also need to be sure that it does not conflict with GaryCon II, March 19-21 in Lake Geneva, WI, please.  I'm already committed to going to that event and it would break my heart to miss the silver anniversary of our excellent local gameday (I'll bet it's one of the best in the country!)  Great job Buzz and Curt (and GP Staff) and all GMs and players!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark said:


> it would break my heart to miss the silver *anniversary* of our excellent local gameday




Inconceivable!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark said:


> ...We also need to be sure that it does not conflict with GaryCon II, March 19-21 in Lake Geneva, WI, please...



I would like to suggest March 6th or 13th, please!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Nov 19, 2009)

TracerBullet42 said:


> I would like to suggest March 6th or 13th, please!




March 13th would be the better of these two for me, otherwise I may be occupied with a 9-year-old's birthday party.


----------



## Mark (Nov 19, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Inconceivable!





Would you believe in Mercurian years?




The Games Plus auction might make early March a tough fit.  Maybe the 27th might be better for them.


----------



## buzz (Nov 20, 2009)

Mark said:


> The Games Plus auction might make early March a tough fit.  Maybe the 27th might be better for them.



I've been talking to Curt (and waiting to hear from Rich); the 27th is probably the only date in March we'll be able to get. We're still not confirmed, though.

I have a feeling that if we can't get that date, then we're probably looking at April.


----------



## buzz (Nov 20, 2009)

Mark said:


> It's going to be hard to top the last eight years of EN World Chicago Gamedays but maybe we should plan something extra special for the 25th EN World Chicago Gameday?



Getting a lot of people to actually show up would be a great start.


----------



## Ninjacat (Nov 20, 2009)

buzz said:


> I have a feeling that if we can't get that date, then we're probably looking at April.




Any reason it can't be in February, as the first GameDay of the year has been in the past?


----------



## buzz (Nov 21, 2009)

Ninjacat said:


> Any reason it can't be in February, as the first GameDay of the year has been in the past?



I guess it just seems too close to the Fall Gameday. Remember, we do three a year now, not four. Not to mention, February has a higher chance of inclement weather.

But I'm willing to go there if other people are.


----------



## Mark (Nov 21, 2009)

buzz said:


> I guess it just seems too close to the Fall Gameday. Remember, we do three a year now, not four. Not to mention, February has a higher chance of inclement weather.
> 
> But I'm willing to go there if other people are.





All three have been pushed back over time, IIRC.  Nevertheless, as long as it doesn't conflict with Little Wars (April 23 - 25) or GaryCon (March 19-21), I'm fine with other dates.


----------



## buzz (Nov 21, 2009)

I've sent another email to Curt and Rich asking about that last weekend in February. Would folks prefer that over March 27th? No promises!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 21, 2009)

buzz said:


> I've sent another email to Curt and Rich asking about that last weekend in February. Would folks prefer that over March 27th? No promises!




Yes, please!

I'll be away on spring break (SPRING BREAK!  WOO!!!  YEAH, BABY!!!) on March 27th and I'd like to not miss a third straight gameday.

Then again...I am just one, albeit super-awesome, man.


----------



## grizzo (Nov 21, 2009)

How about canned food drive for the next one in november?


----------



## thalmin (Nov 22, 2009)

I would also prefer the February date. March 27 is the day after the GAMA Trade Show, and a bit rough for my schedule. Also, March 20 is the next World Wide Game Day, and a little time between the two would be nice. But I have to check the schedule at the store.


----------



## buzz (Nov 22, 2009)

thalmin said:


> I would also prefer the February date. March 27 is the day after the GAMA Trade Show, and a bit rough for my schedule. Also, March 20 is the next World Wide Game Day, and a little time between the two would be nice. But I have to check the schedule at the store.



If that last Saturday in February is good for the store, then I'm fine with it. I'll email a pointer to this post to you and Rich.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 22, 2009)

It looks like either month, the 4th Saturday there is a monthly historical minis game on one of the big tables.


----------



## buzz (Nov 22, 2009)

thalmin said:


> It looks like either month, the 4th Saturday there is a monthly historical minis game on one of the big tables.



If it's just one table, I have no problem sharing if the store doesn't. As long as everyone is courteous of each other.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 24, 2009)

Grr...upon further inspection, I don't like my chances for the 27th of February or March.


----------



## buzz (Nov 26, 2009)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Grr...upon further inspection, I don't like my chances for the 27th of February or March.



You're gonna need to work a little harder, Rob. C'mon.


----------



## Mark (Nov 26, 2009)

buzz said:


> You're gonna need to work a little harder, Rob. C'mon.





Psst.  You ain't talking to the boss no more.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Nov 30, 2009)

buzz said:


> You're gonna need to work a little harder, Rob. C'mon.




Looks like I'll be out of town both weekends, man.  The March date definitely...the February date likely.

I'll do what I can.  I hope to make it back!


----------



## buzz (Dec 2, 2009)

FYI, the date is set for Feb 27th. I sent out an email and posted the date on the Gameday site.


----------



## Mark (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for getting the date squared away.  Hopefull most people can set it aside or arrange to otherwise be there for at least one slot.


----------

